# 1955 Western Flyer Antique Bike - $500 (Lago Vista)  ** X53?**



## Lonestar (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm not super-hip on these, but it looks like an X 53, although do not recognize the chainguard as original. I may be wrong...

Looks like possibly a good deal...









						1955 Western Flyer Antique Bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

This is a 1955 Wester Flyer. Been in my family the entire time, but it is time to let go. The tank horn still works! If you like people asking you “What year is that?”…. You will love this bike....



					austin.craigslist.org
				


​


​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​Good Luck CABERS! Too far for me & no time to go get it...​​Please post it if Yall snag this one!​


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 27, 2022)

...feel free to chime-in


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 27, 2022)

I love the western stamp on the rear fender.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 27, 2022)

Isn't that a typical Columbia fender light?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 28, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Isn't that a typical Columbia fender light?



yes.

wrong headlight, saddle, handlebar, sprocket, pedals, crank, etc.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 28, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> yes.
> 
> wrong headlight, saddle, handlebar, sprocket, pedals, crank, etc.



Thank you!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 28, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Thank you!



here is @mrg 's









						LET'S SEE YOUR ORIGINAL RED BIKE'S | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Red




					thecabe.com
				





another one for comparison, @bobcycles sold








						Sold - Restored Western Flyer X-53 Balloon tired bicycle----F/S  Now 1700.00 | Archive (sold)
					

NEW LOW AND LOWEST PRICE NOT GOING LOWER THAN... ......1700.00!   Seller has dropped the price!  Good local friend of mine and loooooong time collector (pedal pusher days)...... Now asking 1800.00...he has alot more into the bike than the asking. Serious inquiries and I will put you in direct...




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2022)

Even mine had a earlier guard with black & red paint, should be Candy red


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks guys!


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 29, 2022)

what is there is worth the money, it just is missing a lot of expensive pieces.


----------

